# Does anyone recognize this valve?



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.tahydronics.com/en/


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

I found it thanks for the help

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

TA STA-D balancing valve. They are made from Ametal (DZR) very well made product from Sweden and easy to commission! Been around well over 30yrs.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

We use those all the time on hotels and other jobs with large circ systems


----------

